
Creation Myth – Xerox PARC, Apple, and the truth about innovation (2011) - sbmthakur
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/05/16/creation-myth
======
gjvc
"Xerox was a multinational corporation, with shareholders, a huge sales force,
and a vast corporate customer base, and it needed to consider every new idea
within the context of what it already had."

I am not a particular fan of Gladwell, but this in particular is the
unvarnished truth, and the article in general, very good.

